# coffee table or a whole bunch of pens



## davduckman2010 (Jan 2, 2015)

dug this out of the back room its been dryng for 3 years at 9 % now it was completly black so i took the grinder with the sanding wheel and cleaned it off . looks realy cool tons of spalt. coffee table with a beer can hole or a whole lota somthing else

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll be watching to see what you do with it!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 2, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I'll be watching to see what you do with it!


ill bet that sucker looks good when its sanded


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2015)

I know I'm biased to flat work, but I think it would be sinful to cut that up! That will make a great table. TA

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 2, 2015)

Coffee table with beer hole! Excellent plan.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2015)

Hairsticks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 3, 2015)

How many coffee tables does a guy need? Nice wood! Chuck


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 3, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> How many coffee tables does a guy need? Nice wood! Chuck


i drink a lot of coffee . i have yet to put one of mine in my house they always seem to gravitate to other peoples houses. hmmm thats becomeing a problem.---- unless there paying cash


----------



## Tony (Jan 3, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Hairsticks





Nature Man said:


> How many coffee tables does a guy need?



I would say more coffee tables than hairsticks!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

